# white perch?



## The Fever (Jan 8, 2009)

in my newspaper they were talking about how inshore they were catching white perch? what is this ive fished here my entire life and im lost?


----------



## fishbit (Jan 8, 2009)

Either talking about a whiting (kingfish) or a sand trout. Unless they called them specs and that would be a speckled trout.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jan 8, 2009)

*White perch and Dam Yankee's*

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishfacts/whiteperch.asp

The white perch is not native to GA but is a "Dam yankee" fish in that apparently they are from up north but migrating south.  From the internet I gather they are an invasive species that are spreading out their territory.

(on a side note, my first boat was named Dam Yankee becuase I am originally from Phila Pa but am going to retire from the Army here because the people are much nicer and the fishing is WAY better)

These pics were stolen from other websites


----------



## rollingthedice1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like a bass to me


----------



## The Fever (Jan 8, 2009)

is this a saltwater fish?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 8, 2009)

It is not a saltwater fish....
I catch them every winter spooning a major lake in the savannah river chain...

here's you a picture of a "giant" white perch and one that is average size...


----------



## fishtail (Jan 8, 2009)

Fever, get the article and location in order to narrow down the name of the fish. There are too many common names for half of these fish, just in this location.
 A white perch can be a crappie, white bass, yellowtail or a trout, all will be in brackish tidal waters.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 8, 2009)

I assure you all, that the fish in the picture I posted are of a "true" white perch... however the newspaper could have been using the term referencing another type of fish as a post above mentions...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 8, 2009)

google image White perch....Although some people call crappie white perch, its a species all by itself....We catch them all the time.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 8, 2009)

Hunter, yours are the biggest I've seen.
white bass
http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/documentdetail.aspx?docid=28&pageid=4&category=fishing


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 8, 2009)

fishtail said:


> Hunter, yours are the biggest I've seen.
> white bass
> http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/documentdetail.aspx?docid=28&pageid=4&category=fishing



The fish I posted above are not white bass.
They are white perch

Here is just a small amount of info. for those who do not know about this fish...
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu9YZp...05/**http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_perch


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are pics of both.....Notice the white bass looks like a small striper..


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 9, 2009)

Wasn't there just a thread on this, it was called a tomtate or something....


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jan 9, 2009)

*White perch vs Ruby Red Lips*

that was my fish and was caught at CCA,


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 12, 2009)

The white perch,yellow perch and Striped Bass are members of the same family.Having fished for all 3 species they are all delicious and if they are catching them on the Savannah I would like to know where as I am hungry....Sharkfighter and HunterHaven and Arrow3 all are correct


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 12, 2009)

> Default
> The white perch,yellow perch and Striped Bass are members of the same family.Having fished for all 3 species they are all delicious and if they are catching them on the Savannah I would like to know where as I am hungry...



Supposedly Clark Hill is full of them coming down from SC.  I believe GA DNR refers to them as a "non-targeted species".   They are a deep water species.  GON did an article on them a few years ago -- gist was how they were showing up all of a sudden in large numbers.







Found this comment:



> There will be plenty of white bass and white perch for the next couple of years. The best time to catch white bass is during the spring spawning run. Check out the Broad River at Anthony Shoals and Little River past Hwy 78. Cast lightweight jigs into the current and let them flow downstream. White perch, a relative of the white bass and striped bass, are tons of fun on lightweight tackle and make an excellent meal. Look for white perch in 20-60 feet of water near ledges, drop-offs, and standing timber. Small jigs, spoons, or minnows work best.


----------

